# Horn beeps itself! problem in steering column?



## 98Sentra (Aug 30, 2004)

*Horn beeps itself! Air bag connector interfering ?*

Hope someone has a quick answer for this. The horn on my 98 sentra beeps when I hit the smallest of bumps! The problem appears to be in the steering column because if I move it up or down the horn will beep.

All you have to do is jar the car and the horn goes off.. Any ideas?

And how do you get between the Air bag and the plastic cover over the wheel?

There is a yellow connector in the steering column. When I move it the horn sounds. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds like the wire/connector that completes the circuit for the horn is loose


----------



## 98Sentra (Aug 30, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> sounds like the wire/connector that completes the circuit for the horn is loose


Is is something behind a yellow connector (air bag?) on the bottom Right side (passenger) of the steering column. Near the wheel not in the column itself. There appears to be a wire stuck under a plastic disc of some sort.

When I move the yellow connector the horn goes off. When I push the wires that pass under this yellow connector the horn will stop. When the connector is pushed again the horn sticks on. Moving the connector "appears" to move the clear plastic disc.

Now I just have to figgure out how to remove the yellow thing without breaking it! Hopefully I will find a lose/broken wire under there.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that could very well be your problem

id check this out thoroughly, since you say by messing with the wire you can make the horn come on or off

its kinda hard to diag over the forums, without pics or without actually being there


----------



## 98Sentra (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I had to put it back togehter unfixed.

Cant remove the yellow connector.

Back to the library and Haynes books tomarrow!


----------



## Jim98SE-R (Sep 28, 2004)

*99-050A 991001 Horn - Activates by Itself*



98Sentra said:


> Well I had to put it back togehter unfixed.
> 
> Cant remove the yellow connector.
> 
> Back to the library and Haynes books tomarrow!


Nissan has a Technical Bulletin (99-050A 991001 Horn - Activates by Itself ) that covers this. The fix mentions replacing the springs that make contact between the the steering wheel base and the part you actually push on to sound the horn. Unfortunately, this requires removal of the airbag. This is a procedure best left to a professional or at least someone who really knows what's going on. ( I am NOT suggesting you don't!) The bulletin lists a flatrate time of only .3 hours to do the job so it shouldn't be too expensive.

BTW, I think the yellow connector is for the airbag -- please don't try to disconnect it.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

^^^^ yeah, be extra careful removing an airbag. had a friend with a del sol who earned himself a night in the hospital fucking with his...


----------

